# Please critique Blaze's conformation!



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd love some feedback on my guy's conformation. He is a 15.3hh, 12 yo. Qh/Appy/? General feedback on his conformation is welcome, and I would also love some guesses as to what breed he might be? I definitely see the QH, but I know there's some more in there. Areas of improvement for muscling/buliding him up (with suggestions on how to do that) welcome as well. Thanks!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

is he on flat ground cuz hes really downhill. and in the 3rd picture his left front foot looks to be towed out alot but i think its just the way hes standing. hes cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Downhill, toed out, high wither, small neck. 

He's got very nice markings and great color. He's got alot of muscle which I really like to see but could use a bit of topline.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hm...you know, I'm not sure how even the ground was. But if you both see he's downhill, then maybe that's just the case!

I'll look thru other threads to read up on building topline.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

All I can really add is that his front legs are definitely not straight. 
His right front (the Left if you are looking at him in the pictures) looks almost like it is not straight from the knee down.
It may be how he's standing, also, but thats what I see.
His other leg he is toed out.

His hind legs are hard to see in those pictures.

He's got very high withers.

Thats all I see though, he is SUPER cute!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

NoFear526 said:


> All I can really add is that his front legs are definitely not straight.
> His right front (the Left if you are looking at him in the pictures) looks almost like it is not straight from the knee down.
> It may be how he's standing, also, but thats what I see.
> His other leg he is toed out.
> ...


I'll have someone hold his tail out of the way and take some better shots of his booty/back legs.

I'll also try and get him more squared up for shots of his front legs. That's a little worrisome re: his legs not being straight. Would that make him more succeptable to injuries, or just less suited to certain disciplines?

He does have high withers, bareback will be interesting.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

missy06 said:


> I'll have someone hold his tail out of the way and take some better shots of his booty/back legs.
> 
> I'll also try and get him more squared up for shots of his front legs. That's a little worrisome re: his legs not being straight. Would that make him more succeptable to injuries, or just less suited to certain disciplines?
> 
> He does have high withers, bareback will be interesting.


Haha, he might be offended if your taking shots of his booty 
(J/K)

I've never had issues with any horses that toe-out. And in the cases that I've seen where it does affect their performance, its WAY worse than his.
I really wouldn't worry about it too much. All horses are going to have flaws, no horse is perfect. 

The other leg, if he is indeed a little crooked from the knee down, it really all depends. I really can't get a good judgment on it because I don't know if its how he's standing. Some horses just stand with their legs funny sometimes. Its another one of those that could bother them, or it may not, it all depends on how severe it is. If he IS a little crooked, it doesn't look like anything major (going by this shot). Again, I've seen horses with MUCH worse.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks!

I looked at all the pictures I took and he actually is standing on some pretty uneven ground, so I'll get some better ones tomorrow. It's hard to hold a horse on good ground AND take pictures, and if I turned him out in a small arena all he'd do is follow me around.

Oh I don't expect him to be perfect by any means  I have a feeling I'm going to want to buy him once my lease is up, so I was just wondering if the legs looked serious.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i'd like to see him with more weight on him ;-)

cute horse!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

He could use more weight and some muscling. He's got pretty high withers. He looks downhill, but not sure if that's just the ground? His neck looks odd but I think it's because he's looking at the camera. Try and get a picture of him from the side, looking forward, set up.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Solon said:


> He could use more weight and some muscling. He's got pretty high withers. He looks downhill, but not sure if that's just the ground? His neck looks odd but I think it's because he's looking at the camera. Try and get a picture of him from the side, looking forward, set up.


I am definitely working on the weight. He was on about 2 lbs. of sweet feed a day with hay only fed in the evenings, and now he's got free asture to graze on as well as round hay bales, and I've transitioned him to a ration balancer. I do think about winter/his weight-at what point should I reevaluate and possibly add more to his diet?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

if he's not gaining weight now, he definitely won't be able to gain weight during the harsh winter months. 

2lbs of grain isn't really that much. My "standard scoop" holds 3lbs when full, and Justin gets 3 of those a day - Boo gets 2.

Some horses need more than "just" a ration balancer. Some need added fat/beet pulp to help them out a bit. You can still stick with a low starch feed (if that's your concern), but I would add something with a bit more calories in it ;-)


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

kick is correct, tha's hardly anything at all. You should contact your vet to find out a good but slow way to increase his weight. Doing so too quickly can be bad for him but what he's on now isn't going to do much. You can use corn oil, beet pulp things that to increase weight but do so under a vet's supervision.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what is the fat/protein content of what you are feeding now?

what type of hay is he getting?

beet pulp is a great forage product for adding weight...make sure it is soaked (some people don't soak it, but I do, and always will!) chaff is also a great forage


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> what is the fat/protein content of what you are feeding now?
> 
> what type of hay is he getting?
> 
> beet pulp is a great forage product for adding weight...make sure it is soaked (some people don't soak it, but I do, and always will!) chaff is also a great forage


The reason he's only getting 1.5 lbs of ration balancer a day is because that's what's recommended for his weight. 

He's getting free fed hay that is pasture grass w/ clover & alfalfa.

I'm actually headed to the feed store tomorrow night for some more of his ration balancer. Here's the stats on that:
*Guaranteed Analysis* Crude Protein (Min) 32.0%
Lysine (Min) 2.70% 
Crude Fat (Min) 5.00% 


Does the beet pulp get soaked and just mixed in w/his feed at feed time? How long does it need to soak ahead of time? How much should I feed him per day?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Yes - soaked and mixed with feed (or separate) is fine.

Soak for at least 30 minutes in hot water (or 2-3 hours+ in cold)
Start out with just a few measuring cups...maybe .25-.5 lbs per day (dry) and you can increase it from there to 1.5-2.0 lbs per day depending on the horse.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! Re: chaff...I've never heard of that before. Is that something that needs to be soaked as well? I can't find much information online.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

chaff is nothing but chopped hay (usually oat) that is combined with oil, a bit of molasses, and minerals. Here are some links:

http://lucernefarms.com/Seminole%20Showing%20Chaff%20Oct%2026.pdf
Triple Crown Nutrition - Conditioning Chaff


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> chaff is nothing but chopped hay (usually oat) that is combined with oil, a bit of molasses, and minerals. Here are some links:
> 
> http://lucernefarms.com/Seminole Showing Chaff Oct 26.pdf
> Triple Crown Nutrition - Conditioning Chaff


Hm, thanks for the links. My concern would be that both of those products say to feed the chaff in at LEAST 2 separate feedings, and Blaze only gets his ration balancer once a day. The ranges are so large for the feeding amounts too (1-6 lbs?)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

at the RBATF i worked at, they got chaff once a day - and the amount depends on each horse...some need less and some need more. 

it's just another option for you


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Gotcha, thanks so much for all your help! It seems a little easier than the beet pulp only because it doesn't require soaking (our barn is pretty simple and I don't think we have hot water).


----------

